

"Thank you. That was a lot of fun." - jeremymims
http://ownlocal.com/newspaper-support-group/thank-you-that-was-a-lot-of-fun/

======
geophile
That's just completely obvious. If you're not having fun at a startup, you'll
be miserable and you won't be doing your startup any favors.

I'm at my fifth startup now. All four previous ones have been both fun and
profitable. My rule of thumb for joining and staying at a startup has been:
have fun, believe that the company will produce something of value, be
reasonably compensated. I have decided not to join (and have also resigned)
when any of these failed to apply.

~~~
jeremymims
You know, I really hope it is obvious to most people. Somehow, it was a lesson
I missed for the past six years. If anyone else figures this out earlier than
I did from reading this, I'll be quite happy. Life is too short to be working
on things that aren't any fun.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
It's obvious for some (like me and my family) and not for others, but it
doesn't matter: spreading the word like you did is what counts.

No one should live on expected future reward.

------
wccrawford
I've made it a point to enjoy my life. I like my living arrangements, my
meals, my free time, and especially my work. I like the company I work for,
and the people I work with.

I have refused jobs solely on the basis that I didn't like what the company
stood for, even though I knew I could get a substantial pay raise by going
there.

Anyone who can't say "I'm having fun" right now (barring the rare emergency)
is doing life wrong.

------
ax0n
Hackers do everything they do for fun. If it's not fun, it's not worth doing.
It's important to note that fun things can be hard and very challenging, be it
a grueling mountain bike ride or taking an idea all the way to a multi-billion
dollar acquisition. Talking about how difficult something was is good for
show, but hackers are often a lot more likely to dwell on how fun their
journey was and all the awesome things they saw and learned.

~~~
holygoat
No, not all hackers do! Perhaps all hackers should.

From my own experience, sometimes it takes a major life event to shake one
into thinking about the "what" and the "why" of life.

